# Games for the 2nd Quarter



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Red Dead Redemption
Rockstar Games Apr 27, 2010

Final Fight: Double Impact DLC
Capcom Apr 30, 2010

Arcania
DreamCatcher Interactive Apr 30, 2010

Mafia II
2K Games May 03, 2010

Iron Man 2
SEGA May 04, 2010

Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
Ubisoft May 11, 2010

3D Dot Game Heroes
Atlus May 11, 2010

UFC Undisputed 2010
THQ May 25, 2010

Skate 3
Electronic Arts May 30, 2010

Split/Second
Disney Interactive Studios May 30, 2010

Transformers: War for Cybertron
Activision Jun 22, 2010

Majin: The Fallen Realm
Namco Bandai Jun 30, 2010

Joe Danger
Hello Games Jun 30, 2010

Scivelation
TopWare Interactive Jun 30, 2010

Deadliest Catch
Crave Entertainment Jun 30, 2010

Magic: The Gathering -- Tactics
Sony Online Entertainment Jun 30, 2010

The Penguins of Madagascar -- The Game
THQ Jun 30, 2010

Deadliest Warrior: The Game
Pipeworks Software Jun 30, 2010

Nier
Square Enix Jun 30, 2010

Alpha Protocol
SEGA Jun 30, 2010

Record of Agarest War
Aksys Games Jun 30, 2010

Backbreaker
505 Games Jun 30, 2010

Clash of the Titans
Namco Bandai Jun 30, 2010

Carrier Command: Gaea Mission
TBA Jun 30, 2010

Under Siege
TBA Jun 30, 2010

Scratch: The Ultimate DJ
Genius Products Jun 30, 2010

Quantum Theory
Tecmo Jun 30, 2010

Michael Phelps Game [untitled]
505 Games Jun 30, 2010

Warriors: Legends of Troy
KOEI Jun 30, 2010

I will try to find as much info as I can and trailers as well.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Deadliest Catch?!?! Really?!?! That one will be a stretch. I can see folks buying it though if it's priced right - ~$20 or less.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There is always some games that make you:scratch:


----------

